# OOOOOH. Pretty car...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Click here for more piccies


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

nice!

My other half picked up a 5 box set of matchbox ferraris for our little'un yesterday some of which I didnt recognise. There was one of these in the pack but there was no reference to model etc on the underside - I know what it is now - thanks!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hmmm - I reckon Jaguar did that first ....

D-Type - 1954 (or thereabouts)









Although it is very pretty Kell - no doubt about that 8)


----------



## SC-UK (Feb 18, 2009)

Very pretty indeed. Would rather have an older Ferrari than anything that they produce today.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hmmm - I reckon Jaguar did that first ....
> 
> D-Type - 1954 (or thereabouts)
> 
> ...


I like that better...

You can get a new one here...

http://www.lynxmotors.co.uk/index1.htm

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hmmm - I reckon Jaguar did that first ....
> 
> D-Type - 1954 (or thereabouts)
> 
> ...


I prefer the Jag. The older cars were a lot more sensuous with all those curves


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

then again


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

They all look fab.

I wish I'd lived in that period... :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I know its a bit later but I always had a thing for the Cobra Daytona.










Mind you the plain old Cobra aint bad looking either. This one's is for sale at £12500...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Leg said:


> I know its a bit later but I always had a thing for the Cobra Daytona.


That's pretty tasty too... 8)


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

If cash was not an object I'd have a V12 E-type hard top in British racing green every time... among others


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Leg said:


> Mind you the plain old Cobra aint bad looking either. This one's is for sale at £12500...


Brothers Girlfriends Dad apparently has one of these. Think it looks amazing, really mean to go round and take a look. £12.5k really?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you the plain old Cobra aint bad looking either. This one's is for sale at £12500...
> ...


Jesus, I love that too. Hope my Euromillions comes up tonight... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like one of these too...










Or even it's modern day equivalent...










In fact has anyone got a Mk1 TT in lime green? Apart from that eco thingy...

Semi-matt hi-vis yellow... Mmmmmmm 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'd like one of these too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even near the cobra mate. And that lime box is bloody awful,what are they mate?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like one of these too...
> ...


Both Lancia Stratos. The first, one of the finest rally cars ever, and the second it's spiritual successor...

There's a company here building very fine replicas of the rally car. About 10 minutes from where I live...

http://www.hawkcars.co.uk/hf3000/index.html

cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Appreciate the education either way 

You on the wine again?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Appreciate the education either way
> 
> You on the wine again?


Is it dark?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Stratos, I did a sex wee! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Yeah £12500 on the cobra owners club classifieds. Its a Dax too, one of the better replicas (as against a Pilgrim for example). 4.2 V8 it says, around 250bhp. Seems there is a little work needed on it but nothing major.

http://www.cobraclub.com/classifieds/sh ... roduct/183

Seems cheap tbh.

Tell you what I have been eyeing up though, another looker (IMO) of a different type...

A Tiger ERA. Mmmmm...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> I know its a bit later but I always had a thing for the Cobra Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you found one at last :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, a pic Andy. I'm guessing those Daytonas cost a pretty penny.

Here's a wobbler for ya, how about this for tasty...










What would I give for that car, as is int he pic....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Well, a pic Andy. I'm guessing those Daytonas cost a pretty penny.
> 
> Here's a wobbler for ya, how about this for tasty...
> 
> ...


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, a pic Andy. I'm guessing those Daytonas cost a pretty penny.
> ...


 [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Copy and paste: Delahaye Figoni & Falaschi

into the Google picture search. I have rarely seen anything so achingly beautiful in my life.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Here are a few picks of my friends car 1961Testerosa he owned it for 10 years before selling it about 2 years ago. It once belonged to Eric Clapton. The engine bay was a work of art. I also remember going for a drive one saturday and going down an enclosed town High St oh that sound all the shoppers just stared in awe. The badges were hand painted by an Italian guy flown over for a weekend. I think it is now in Holland

Ah the memories my TT Roadster in the back ground


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I cant even think of what to say about that Fezza.

Wife and kids for sale into white slavery springs to mind.

A quick google to see how much they go for revealed this replica for sale although its still £POA so I bet I cant even afford that! :lol:

EDIT - especially as the D Type is £89,000 :lol:

http://www.oldracingcar.co.uk/section/f ... gineering/


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I know what you mean Leg quite a fantastic looking car here are few more to drool over. The first one with me sitting in the pilots seat is the closest I got to driving it, but no matter it was great just to look at and listen to.


----------

